# Most tedious Fatty ever!!!



## buck futta (Apr 27, 2010)

Ewwww!!! The meat feels all ucky!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


























Just ran across this a little bit ago trying to figure out the difference between a fatty and a "bacon explosion". Which I now know is just a bacon stuffed fatty. /yawn

Chopsticks y'all!






...amateurs!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 27, 2010)

Dude, i couldnt watch it... the chopsticks were toooooooo much... it would be done smoking b4 they finish the bacon weav


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

They need to do a little reading on this site and they would learn out to make their fatty much quicker. I had to close it about half way it was just too much to watch. haha


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 28, 2010)

Excuse me now please. I need to go get some chopsticks from the kitchen and stab my eyes out. 

Some people should never be allowed to cook, let alone capture it on video.


----------



## DougE (Apr 28, 2010)

I couldn't stand to watch very long ....... talk about over complicating a simple procedure. Sheesh!


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG.  Children, video camera, meat, chopsticks.  Not a good combination.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 28, 2010)

Now aren't that the guys that said they invented this bacon explosion and they can send you one thur the mail. Now thats alsosaid they invented that thing about 8-9 monthes ago too.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 28, 2010)

thats just sick man


----------



## meateater (Apr 28, 2010)

Stop the madness!!!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 28, 2010)

That was pretty painful to watch.

I especially liked the end (yeah it's early and I'm bored) where they tried to cut the fatty on the wire rack.

Gotta give them credit for trying though.  Some things don't need to be videotaped though.


----------



## denver dave (Apr 28, 2010)

That makes my process look easy. Maybe they burn the chopsticks for added flavor.


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 28, 2010)

Roger the part about stabbing my eyes out


----------

